# Centeral Heating is gonna make you fat!



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...heating-making-fat-stop-burning-calories.html

According to 'scientist' having your house warm and cosy will make you add weight, so fuck your heat and be cold!


----------



## Iffy350 (Jan 27, 2011)

The dailymail is a rightwing scam site. Don't believe their bollocks, they lie all the time.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2011)

You may as well have posted something from The Sun.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm fat anyway. =P


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...heating-making-fat-stop-burning-calories.html
> 
> According to 'scientist' having your house warm and cosy will make you add weight, so fuck your heat and be cold!


 Actually being in the cold makes your body have to work more to keep your body temperature up.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm that asshole everyone hates that can't get fat no matter what. Bring it on


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 27, 2011)

The breath I see when Im in my room must be pure calories... :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I'm that asshole everyone hates that can't get fat no matter what. Bring it on


 HIgh-five another one here!


----------



## Riavis (Jan 27, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> HIgh-five another one here!



*high-five to secret skinny guy handshake*


----------



## cad (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm never going to get fat, anyway. No matter what happens, I'm always tall and skinny.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm already a size 16, what the hell do I care? When I'm cold, I need some goddamn heat.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 27, 2011)

If that is how it works than I will be a size zero come summer. It's freezing in my dorm room and I have no way to turn up the heat.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You may as well have posted something from The Sun.


 
I'll probably do that next time, I just decided to post it cause it was ridiculous, and yeah just being the dailymail. I'll enjoy my heat anyways, since I'm already on the big side.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You may as well have posted something from The Sun.


 
Please, that's really an unfair shot at the journalistic integrity of The Sun.


----------



## Vo (Jan 27, 2011)

This applies also to air conditioning. Cracked is obviously a good authority on this subject. Besides, it seems self-evident that Real Men don't need climate control.


----------

